# Capt. Nathan's Look Back on 2020/21 Winter Port Mansfield, TX. 3/15/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Heading back to our home waters of Seadrift, TX. Give us a shout if your looking for wading artificial, sight casting reds, or a navigational trip.

We are blessed to have great clients, both on the Middle Coast, and in the Lower Laguna. I want to send a special thank you to my Port Mansfield clients for coming down and fishing this winter. It was a great time as always, and we look forward to next year.

Also, I enjoyed catching up and sharing stories with yâ€™all, Mike, Tricia, and â€˜Lil Joe. Yâ€™all be safe out there.

We will be releasing dates soon for the 2021/22 winter.

All our trout and reds were released to fight another day.


----------

